
Ask HN: Crowdfunding for GitHub Issues? - vortico
I&#x27;m looking for something a bit like Kickstarter for specific GitHub issues. Imagine someone creates an issue for &quot;Add feature X&quot;. A developer reviews it and determines that she can solve it with $1,000 funding, so she writes a &quot;deliverable summary&quot; in the issue defining her solution proposal, so users can know what they&#x27;re funding. 100 people want the feature, and on average they pledge $10. The goal is met, so the developer begins work. Once completed, she may claim the funding, and everyone&#x27;s cards are charged (or funding accounts are debited.) Commission for this service is then taken, and the net amount is sent to her bank account.<p>Does anything like this exist, even in general without being attached to GitHub issues?
======
moviuro
OpenRA on github [0] had that last I checked. See their BountySource [1].

[0] [https://github.com/openra/openra](https://github.com/openra/openra)

[1]
[https://www.bountysource.com/teams/openra/issues](https://www.bountysource.com/teams/openra/issues)

------
Paralepipaide
The idea is cool, as far as I know, i have not seen this type of product !
Have fun programming this sideproject ;)

